# homemade disc sander jig



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Since i don't have a disc sander(yet...heh heh heh), I decided to try and make an improvised one using a random orbital sander. Basically i made a small platform, and a cradle to lay the sander in sideways, along with a "collar" that is held in place by a spring clamp. Not very heavy duty, but it does a fair dinkum job with small pieces.










For dust control, I simply use my shop vac hose splugged into the bag port on the sander.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

That's clever thinking there.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Sander looks pretty harmless, somewhere there is a portable planer, now a jointer, sitting upside down in a wooden box circulating the WWW.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice idea, but.... I think when you push the wood against the disc, it will deform, and not sand at 90 deg to table. Thats why I don't sand edges with a ros.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Good point...I have noticed that, so I usually try to avoid putting a lot of pressure against the pad. I also clamp the base to the tabletop to prevent it from moving. Then again, it's designed for small pieces, which don't need a lot of pushing - as they say, let the machine do the work, not your muscles


----------

